# Camel Cufflinks



## andolsson (Dec 17, 2008)

Quality Camel Cufflinks

The perfect Christmas Gift for family, friends, colleagues and/or clients.....

These are quality cufflinks in gold and silver colour that comes in a velvet gift pouch. Designed by us so you will not find them anywhere else!

Delivery free of charge within Dubai Cost – AED 100 per pair.

Please contact me on andolsson at hotmail for orders.

Kind regards

Andreas


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Apart from the fact that's a blatent advert, tell you what, i'll have a pair....


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Camel cufflinks? This has to be a joke, right? How many humps? Any photos? Can you get any Flamingo ones in Pink? And do you ship to Nigeria with escrow?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Apart from the fact that's a blatent advert, tell you what, i'll have a pair....


Sounds pretty quirky I'll like some too. Let me know how you get on Andy


----------

